# A moitié pardonné ?



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2004)

amis de Macg, croyants ou non, quelle que soit votre religion, venez ici vous confesser et avouer vos pêcher.


j'ai fait du mal à Gkatarn sans le vouloir (c'est vrai en plus)
j'ai un peu regarder dans le décolleté de la boulangère (elle est mignone cette petite poulette)
à vous...


----------



## Goulven (21 Juillet 2004)

Moi je me suis dis un jour et pas plus tard que maintenant que Tigrou il en foutait pas une et que c'est une honte de le payer à la fin du mois. C'est vrai quoi il fait rien qu'à lancer des sujets sur le bar MacG, ca veut tout dire... :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juillet 2004)

De la morphine pour Tigrou


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juillet 2004)

Je me débine toujours pour pas faire le jardin avec les autres chez moi, encore ce matin  narf!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Moi je me suis dis un jour et pas plus tard que maintenant que Tigrou il en foutait pas une et que c'est une honte de le payer à la fin du mois. C'est vrai quoi il fait rien qu'à lancer des sujets sur le bar MacG, ca veut tout dire... :hein:


ouais et en plus je suis augmenté !!!!!  





mais non Zouzou, c'est pas vrai (collègue de bureau)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> De la morphine pour Tigrou


c'est gratos ?  et c'est pas toi qui a voté :

_Oui bon ok je fais alt+tab (pour changer de fenetre) a chaque fois qu'un superieur passe pas loin_ 


hein ???   
MDR


----------



## Goulven (21 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ouais et en plus je suis augmenté !!!!!



Dis? Tu nous donnerais l'email de ton boss? Hein dis?   
Ou alors il faut qu'on demande à zouzou?


----------



## guytantakul (21 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> De la morphine pour Tigrou



Ah ? Alors, dans ce cas, je dois vous avouer une chose... Le seul, le vrai tigrou, c'est moi ! (oui j'en suis pas fier, mais bon, c'est hélas l'exacte véritré vraie...)
Alors, comment elle est cette morphine ? skénan, moscontin, ampoules de sulfate ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2004)

oh l'autre y m'pique ma dope


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juillet 2004)

Faut partager quand on vit en communauté


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2004)

revenons en au sujet mes bien chers frêres


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un peu regarder dans le décolleté de la boulangère (elle est mignone cette petite poulette)


 
 T'as des tofs?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> T'as des tofs?


classé X avec les miches en gros plan


----------



## sylko (21 Juillet 2004)

Jolie série...  Et avec ça je vous SERRE quoi?


----------



## sylko (21 Juillet 2004)

http://www.pixelcreation.fr/diaporama/paincouture/12.jpg


----------



## Grug (21 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je me débine toujours pour pas faire le jardin avec les autres chez moi, encore ce matin  narf!


 c'est pas ferié les fêtes nationales en Gelbique ??


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas ferié les fêtes nationales en Gelbique ??


 si mais yanna qui en profitent pour mettre main basse sur vous, ils croient que vous êtes de la main d'oeuvre facile parce que vous trainez dans les parages  ce n'est jamais le cas avec moi


----------



## krystof (21 Juillet 2004)

Pour en revenir au sujet : un jour, j'ai appuyé sur un gros bouton rouge, et tout a explosé. C'était à Tchernobyl.

Y avait bien une phrase au dessus du bouton, mais je sais pas lire le russe.


----------



## guytantakul (21 Juillet 2004)

Whaaaaa! J'ai raté ma vocation, moi, on dirait...
Les boulangers, c'est des gars qui se couchent tôt (pareil) et qui se lèvent tôt (pareil) avec la FORME (pareil). Quel dommage que j'aime pas le pain, tiens


----------



## biloune51 (21 Juillet 2004)

Bon ben moi, je m'apprete à tromper mon mec.  Qui dit mieux ?


----------



## guytantakul (21 Juillet 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pour en revenir au sujet : un jour, j'ai appuyé sur un gros bouton rouge, et tout a explosé. C'était à Tchernobyl.
> 
> Y avait bien une phrase au dessus du bouton, mais je sais pas lire le russe.



Moi je sais, c'est écrit : appuyez fort (et plusieurs fois, car c'est pas évident que le circuit marche du premier coup)


----------



## guytantakul (21 Juillet 2004)

biloune51 a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben moi, je m'apprete à tromper mon mec.  Qui dit mieux ?



Mieux ! Tu veux mon adresse en MP ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2004)

biloune51 a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben moi, je m'apprete à tromper mon mec. Qui dit mieux ?


euh j'sais pas ....euh....je parle à mon sexe. C'est bien aussi ça ??!!


----------



## krystof (21 Juillet 2004)

biloune51 a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben moi, je m'apprete à tromper mon mec.  Qui dit mieux ?



Moi ! Je m'apprête à tromper *deux* mecs.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Moi ! Je m'apprête à tromper *deux* mecs.


oui mais on peut tromper mille fois une personne...euh non c pas ça....on peut tromper mille personnes une fois  je sais plus la suite


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juillet 2004)

biloune51 a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben moi, je m'apprete à tromper mon mec.  Qui dit mieux ?



Ah ! Et avec qui ?! Non parce qu'on voudrait savoir tant qu'à faire !


----------



## biloune51 (21 Juillet 2004)

:mouais: Ouais c'est ça ! que de la gueule ! Si ça se trouve, vous en avez même pas, de mec.... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! Et avec qui ?! Non parce qu'on voudrait savoir tant qu'à faire !


laisse tomber c'est une nioub' : elle n'a pas accès au carré VIP, alors que moi je suis avec le peuple sur la piste. Attends, je crois qu'elle me fait un clin d'oeil


----------



## guytantakul (21 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> euh j'sais pas ....euh....je parle à mon sexe. C'est bien aussi ça ??!!



Ah ah ah ! et moi, je parle au sexe à tigrou ! Mais il répond jamais, même pas un sms


----------



## aricosec (21 Juillet 2004)

un soir,ou il faisait nuit noire ,je roulais bon train,j'ai ecrasé quelque chose ?


----------



## biloune51 (21 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! Et avec qui ?! Non parce qu'on voudrait savoir tant qu'à faire !


Ah Ah ! Un plus jeune que moi en plus !!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ah ah ah ! et moi, je parle au sexe à tigrou ! Mais il répond jamais, même pas un sms


oui mais il faut que tu prennes du recul sinon tu peux te faire mal


----------



## Grug (21 Juillet 2004)

biloune51 a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben moi, je m'apprete à tromper mon mec.  Qui dit mieux ?


 mieux.





:bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> un soir,ou il faisait nuit noire ,je roulais bon train,j'ai ecrasé quelque chose ?


Poilu ? odorant ? les yeux vides de sens ? Bassman ?


----------



## biloune51 (21 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> laisse tomber c'est une nioub' : elle n'a pas accès au carré VIP, alors que moi je suis avec le peuple sur la piste. Attends, je crois qu'elle me fait un clin d'oeil



Ça va les chevilles Tigrou ? Non, mais, l'autre !!!! :hein:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> oui mais on peut tromper mille fois une personne...euh non c pas ça....on peut tromper mille personnes une fois  je sais plus la suite



Le sens de l'essentiel quoi !


----------



## guytantakul (21 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> oui mais il faut que tu prennes du recul sinon tu peux te faire mal



Ouais ! bagarre de sexes ! J'aime, j'aime, j'aime... (je gagne tout le temps)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2004)

biloune51 a dit:
			
		

> Ça va les chevilles Tigrou ? Non, mais, l'autre !!!! :hein:


remarquez les gars vu les yeux (cf l'avatar) je ne suis plus certain de vouloir !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> remarquez les gars vu les yeux (cf l'avatar) je ne suis plus certain de vouloir !!!



Aussi arrête de lui tirer la langue comme ça !    :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ah ah ah ! et moi, je parle au sexe à tigrou ! Mais il répond jamais, même pas un sms



Ben il hoche peut être, tu n'as qu'à être plus attentif


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Aussi arrête de lui tirer la langue comme ça !   :mouais:


c'est parce que j'ai l'impression d'avoir un cheveux dessus (un poil ??? ) mais à qui ?
pas à l'autre pervers jaune j'espère, beurk


----------



## guytantakul (21 Juillet 2004)

biloune51 a dit:
			
		

> Ah Ah ! Un plus jeune que moi en plus !!!



Ben qu'est ce que t'attends à poster comme un(e) naze ?
Fonce, grimpe-lui dessus si tu le (la) désires !

Perso, quand ma femme me trompe, je le prends mal (quelle saloooope, tss, tss, tss...)
Quand c'est moi, ben je suis pas trop fier le lendemain, mais bon, la vie continue, quoi...

Et je suis sur qu'elle pense comme moi ! 

Quelle misère, la vie de couple, passé 35 ans ! Mouarf !


----------



## biloune51 (21 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> remarquez les gars vu les yeux (cf l'avatar) je ne suis plus certain de vouloir !!!



mouais, c'est vrai que là, j'suis pas à mon avantage !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juillet 2004)

biloune51 a dit:
			
		

> mouais, c'est vrai que là, j'suis pas à mon avantage !!!!



Le orange ça doit pouvoir plaire à Casimir ça ! Cligne pour voir s'il tourne à droite ?


----------



## guytantakul (21 Juillet 2004)

mais si, mais si, tu ne connais pas ma femme ! 

(ok, coup bas, mais bon, c'est juste pour rigoler, là)


----------



## biloune51 (21 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ben qu'est ce que t'attends à poster comme un(e) naze ?
> Fonce, grimpe-lui dessus si tu le (la) désires !
> 
> Perso, quand ma femme me trompe, je le prends mal (quelle saloooope, tss, tss, tss...)
> ...



Mais c'est prévu ! en plus il demande que ça !  :love: t'as raison,la vie de couple, quand on finit en train de mater la téloche devant un plat de nouille, ça tue l'amour...   Faut du piment pis on a qu'une vie, quoi ! (enfin, je cris)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2004)

biloune51 a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est prévu ! en plus il demande que ça ! :love: t'as raison,la vie de couple, quand on finit en train de mater la téloche devant un plat de nouille, ça tue l'amour...  Faut du piment pis on a qu'une vie, quoi ! (enfin, *je cris*)


je cris ou je crois ?


----------



## molgow (21 Juillet 2004)

biloune51 a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben moi, je m'apprete à tromper mon mec.  Qui dit mieux ?



Si je te file le mail d'une fille que je connais, tu serais capable de lui expliquer qu'elle doit faire pareil ?


----------



## biloune51 (21 Juillet 2004)

je voulais dire "je crois" bien sûr... Lapsus révélateur : les cris, c'est pour bientôt !!! :rateau:


----------



## aricosec (21 Juillet 2004)

merde !,j'ai encore ecrasé quelque chose,là c'était tout vert


----------



## biloune51 (21 Juillet 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Si je te file le mail d'une fille que je connais, tu serais capable de lui expliquer qu'elle doit faire pareil ?



C'est ta copine ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> je cris ou je crois ?



Si elle(il) te dit qu'elle(il) crie, ben alors elle (il) crie quoi !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2004)

biloune51 a dit:
			
		

> je voulais dire "je crois" bien sûr... Lapsus révélateur : les cris, c'est pour bientôt !!! :rateau:


bon plus sérieusement, tu comptes tromper ton homme ou le quitter pour aller voir un peu plus loin ?:mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> merde !,j'ai encore ecrasé quelque chose,là c'était tout vert



Une reinette !


----------



## guytantakul (21 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> merde !,j'ai encore ecrasé quelque chose,là c'était tout vert



C'est ta copine ?


----------



## Foguenne (21 Juillet 2004)

Oups, je me suis trompé de thread.
Désolé.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juillet 2004)

Ah enfin un thread intéressant, chaud, bandant et tout et tout et personne m'appelle, pfffffff  :love:


----------



## biloune51 (21 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> merde !,j'ai encore ecrasé quelque chose,là c'était tout vert



Merde, ET pourra plus téléphoner maison ... Ouais, je sais, carton jaune...


----------



## molgow (21 Juillet 2004)

biloune51 a dit:
			
		

> C'est ta copine ?



Non justement pas!!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah enfin un thread intéressant, chaud, bandant et tout et tout et personne m'appelle, pfffffff :love:


Drinnnnnggggggg  (allez décroche ma p'tite moquette)  ddrriiiiiiinnnnnnnggggg !!!


----------



## guytantakul (21 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> bon plus sérieusement, tu comptes tromper ton homme ou le quitter pour aller voir un peu plus loin ?:mouais:



Ah, non, non, on ne quitte pas ! 
C'est pas le sujet ! 
On trompe, on baise de ci, de là, puis on rentre au bercail ! 
Sinon, ca vaut pas le coup d'être raconté


----------



## biloune51 (21 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> bon plus sérieusement, tu comptes tromper ton homme ou le quitter pour aller voir un peu plus loin ?:mouais:


ben le tromper dans un premier temps, ça c'est sûr. L'amant en question est un type avec qui j'ai une super connivence, alors qu'avec mon mec... Après j'sais pas... Inch allha


----------



## biloune51 (21 Juillet 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Non justement pas!!!


  alors ouais, pourquoi pas, mais tu crois que t'as une chance ?


----------



## molgow (21 Juillet 2004)

Vas-y vas-y fonce!!! le malheur des uns fait toujours le bonheur des autres!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Vas-y vas-y fonce!!! le malheur des uns fait toujours le bonheur des autres!!


ouh toi tu cherches à te caser avec le mec de Biloune, coquin !!


----------



## guytantakul (21 Juillet 2004)

Petite blague qui résume assez bien le thread à tigrou (très populaire, quoi qu'il en soit) :


C'est une femme qui, profitant de l'absence de son mari, le trompe (banal jusque là). Une fois l'acte fini elle s'endort et l'amant s'éclipse. Mais alors qu'il passe devant l'armoire, il entend : "Putain c'qu'y fait noir là dedans !". 
Il ouvre la porte et sort un petit garçon qui lui dit : "Si tu me donnes pas 500F je dis tout à mon père". 
L'amant cède et s'en va. 
Quelques jour plus tard, l'amant et la femme recommencent... 
Et lorsque l'amant s'en va passant devant la penderie il entend : "Putain c'qu'y fait noir là dedans !". 
Il ouvre et le petit lui demande 1000F; l'amant cède encore. 

Le lendemain à table le petit garçon dit à son père : "Tu as vu papa je me suis acheté un nouveau vélo". 
Le père déclare alors : "Ecoute mon fils ce vélo coûté au moins 1500F ! Je ne sais pas où tu as eu cet argent mais ce ne doit pas être très beau, alors va tout de suite te confesser..." 
Le garçon s'exécute et se dirige vers l'église, il entre dans le confessionnal et déclare : "Putain c'qu'y fait noir là dedans !". 
Alors une voix de l'autre côté de la cloison déclare : "Ah non tu ne vas pas venir me taxer jusqu'ici !" 




Vala vala, Une tit' pièce à tigrou pour ses ½uvres ...
(merci m4k pour la blague)


----------



## molgow (21 Juillet 2004)

biloune51 a dit:
			
		

> alors ouais, pourquoi pas, mais tu crois que t'as une chance ?



Oui, si elle était pas prise, j'aurais sûrement eu une très grande chance, en tout cas d'après ce qu'elle m'a dit.

Plus sérieusement, si t'es tueuse à gage, j'aurais bien plus de chance à mon avis


----------



## molgow (21 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ouh toi tu cherches à te caser avec le mec de Biloune, coquin !!



Arfff... salaud!!  

J'vais t'envoyer un sale coup de boule, tu vas voir


----------



## molgow (21 Juillet 2004)

Plus sérieusement, si tu le quittes, l'un sera malheureux, mais l'autre sera heureux, et si toi ça te rend heureuse alors la somme totale nette du bonheur sera positive! C'est comme l'entropie, le bonheur va toujours croissant! .. hum..


----------



## biloune51 (21 Juillet 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Oui, si elle était pas prise, j'aurais sûrement eu une très grande chance, en tout cas d'après ce qu'elle m'a dit.
> 
> Plus sérieusement, si t'es tueuse à gage, j'aurais bien plus de chance à mon avis




Ben non, moi je tue même pas les araignées... Mais si elle t'a dit ça, c'est qu'elle est mal avec son mec (crois en mon expérience de femme!) . Donc elle attend peut-être que tu te lances ! de l'audace, que diantre !!!!


----------



## biloune51 (21 Juillet 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Plus sérieusement, si tu le quittes, l'un sera malheureux, mais l'autre sera heureux, et si toi ça te rend heureuse alors la somme totale nette du bonheur sera positive! C'est comme l'entropie, le bonheur va toujours croissant! .. hum..



ouha ! t'es un philosophe en fait !  Mais t'as raison, quand on n'est plus heureux à deux faut pas trop insister. Quand un truc est cassé....


----------



## guytantakul (21 Juillet 2004)

biloune51 a dit:
			
		

> ben le tromper dans un premier temps, ça c'est sûr. L'amant en question est un type avec qui j'ai une super connivence, alors qu'avec mon mec... Après j'sais pas... Inch allha



Alors là question connivence, je me pose là ! J'en ai de toutes sortes : des connivences à demi-mot, des connivences éhontées, des connivences par signes, des connivences par transmission de pensée...

et encore, je ne montre pas tout mon stock à tous ces rapaces qui traînent au bar !
Mais niveau connivence, je suis largement pourvu du top en la matière.

Alors, pourqoui tergiverser ? Je suis l'homme qu'il te faut


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2004)

biloune51 a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, moi je tue même pas les araignées... Mais si elle t'a dit ça, c'est qu'elle est mal avec son mec (crois en mon expérience de femme!) . Donc elle attend peut-être que tu te lances ! de l'audace, que diantre !!!!


eh j'ai l'impression d'être sur TF1 et de voir des gens se sauter dessus. Vous êtes des bêtes.


----------



## biloune51 (21 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> eh j'ai l'impression d'être sur TF1 et de voir des gens se sauter dessus. Vous êtes des bêtes.



Sauf que sur TF1, les intervenants des émissions à la con, ils connaissent pas le mot "diantre" !!!   ni même peut-être les autes... :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (21 Juillet 2004)

Dis... entre...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2004)

biloune51 a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que sur TF1, les intervenants des émissions à la con, ils connaissent pas le mot "diantre" !!!  ni même peut-être les autes... :rateau:


un point pour toi


----------



## biloune51 (21 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Alors là question connivence, je me pose là ! J'en ai de toutes sortes : des connivences à demi-mot, des connivences éhontées, des connivences par signes, des connivences par transmission de pensée...
> 
> et encore, je ne montre pas tout mon stock à tous ces rapaces qui traînent au bar !
> Mais niveau connivence, je suis largement pourvu du top en la matière.
> ...



t'es mignon, mais je ne lève qu'un lièvre à la fois (enfin, un lapin !)


----------



## biloune51 (21 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> un point pour toi



venant de ta part, c'est un super compliment !!!


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juillet 2004)

Bon bon bon, je crois que je vais laisser tomber le travail de ce soir et écumer les terrasses a jeunes filles


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2004)

biloune51 a dit:
			
		

> t'es mignon, mais je ne lève qu'un lièvre à la fois (enfin, un lapin !)


ça c'est une piste : donc c'est un animal, mais c'est pas Bassman (trop gros pour être un lapin)


----------



## molgow (21 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est une piste : donc c'est un animal, mais c'est pas Bassman (trop gros pour être un lapin)



Et est-ce que ça porte des moustaches? Si oui, je pense que le schmilblick est Supermoquette !
J'ai faux ?


----------



## guytantakul (21 Juillet 2004)

Je suis mignon-euh !... je suis mignon-euh !... je suis mignon-euh !... je suis mignon-euh !... je suis mignon-euh !... je suis mignon-euh !... je suis mignon-euh !

Oups, je vais vous laisser, il y a ma... euh... femme (enfin, rien de bien légal) et ma ...euh... fille (là c'est légal de chez légal) qui voudraient que je les aide à éplucher des patates (quelle idée, tout de même, alors qu'elles sont deux et qu'il y a tant de choses à faire ici bas   )


----------



## naas (21 Juillet 2004)

j'ai floodé ici


----------



## naas (21 Juillet 2004)

c'est mal ça  :hein:


----------



## biloune51 (21 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Je suis mignon-euh !... je suis mignon-euh !... je suis mignon-euh !... je suis mignon-euh !... je suis mignon-euh !... je suis mignon-euh !... je suis mignon-euh !
> 
> Oups, je vais vous laisser, il y a ma... euh... femme (enfin, rien de bien légal) et ma ...euh... fille (là c'est légal de chez légal) qui voudraient que je les aide à éplucher des patates (quelle idée, tout de même, alors qu'elles sont deux et qu'il y a tant de choses à faire ici bas   )




Eh ben, qu'est ce que ça doit être quand t'es en face d'une fille qui te sourit...


----------



## naas (21 Juillet 2004)

alors ?


----------



## naas (21 Juillet 2004)

je suis pardonné ?


----------



## guytantakul (21 Juillet 2004)

biloune51 a dit:
			
		

> Eh ben, qu'est ce que ça doit être quand t'es en face d'une fille qui te sourit...



3 mois ferme


----------



## guytantakul (21 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> 3 mois ferme



... je plaisante, bien évidemment


----------



## biloune51 (21 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> 3 mois ferme



comment ça "ferme" ?


----------



## naas (21 Juillet 2004)

3 mois dans une ferme


----------



## biloune51 (21 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> 3 mois dans une ferme



Avec ou sans Danièle Gilbert ? :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (21 Juillet 2004)

Ben on va en prison directement 

Comment, Danièle Gilbert dans le quartier des femmes ? Une émeute est à craindre


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2004)

j'suis toujours attendri quand je vois ces p'tits yeux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




qui me regardent l'air de dire "je te grimperais bien sur le pelage"


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> 3 mois dans une ferme


ou 3 secondes fermes dans un mois ? (à méditer)


----------



## biloune51 (21 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> j'suis toujours attendri quand je vois ces p'tits yeux
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ne rêve pas Tigrou ! J'suis pas une fille facile !!! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2004)

biloune51 a dit:
			
		

> ne rêve pas Tigrou ! J'suis pas une fille facile !!! :rateau:


et si on t'embrasse sur la bouche tu te transforme en Princesse...parceque là...hum hum


----------



## guytantakul (21 Juillet 2004)

biloune51 a dit:
			
		

> ne rêve pas Tigrou ! J'suis pas une fille facile !!! :rateau:



Cool, les filles faciles, ici, on en veux pas !


----------



## biloune51 (21 Juillet 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> et si un t'embrasse sur la bouche tu te transforme en Princesse ?...parceque là...hum hum




je crois pas aux contes de fée !!!


----------



## biloune51 (21 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Cool, les filles faciles, ici, on en veux pas !




Eh, tu devais pas éplucher les patates, toi ?


----------



## guytantakul (21 Juillet 2004)

Allez biloune, saute sur ton amant, et ne reste pas là à poster, à poster, à poster, à poster, à poster, à poster...


----------



## guytantakul (21 Juillet 2004)

biloune51 a dit:
			
		

> Eh, tu devais pas éplucher les patates, toi ?



En fait, on va faire du riz


----------



## biloune51 (21 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Allez biloune, saute sur ton amant, et ne reste pas là à poster, à poster, à poster, à poster, à poster, à poster...



Il est pas là mais c'est pour samedi. Comme ça tu sais tout !


----------



## biloune51 (21 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> En fait, on va faire du riz




Ouais, c'est ça, la vérité, c'est que t'es un fainéant !


----------



## biloune51 (21 Juillet 2004)

Bon allez, bye ! moi aussi il faut que je prépare la tambouille


----------



## guytantakul (21 Juillet 2004)

biloune51 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, c'est ça, la vérité, c'est que t'es un fainéant !



Ca, c'est bien vrai, une vraie feignasse, comme on dit dans le monde des battants volontaires, entreprenants et solidaires du profit réglementaire, qui à l'unisson mettent à l'air, quand au secret il peuvent le faire, leurs ongles de pied, voire leur derrière, mais jamais leur carte Visa première !


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juillet 2004)

Voilà on me file une bitose et tout le monde se casse éplucher les patates, quel monde!


----------



## Grug (21 Juillet 2004)

ah ouais, pas con ça, il fait faim


----------



## guytantakul (21 Juillet 2004)

Euh... Quoi c'est une "bitose" ?
Une inflammation de la bite ? (non, ça, c'est une beat-it, comme dirait notre ami M.Jackson)
Une pathologie de la bite plus probablement, mais sous quelle forme ?
Merci d'éclairer notre lanterne d'usager de vocabulaire restreint


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juillet 2004)

mmhh    comment dire    c'est quand tu ne penses plus qu'a ça    enfin comme moi maintenant quoi    et merde un troupeau d'étudiantes, je vais les renseigner


----------



## naas (21 Juillet 2004)

c'est quoi ici on prends le train ?


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi ici on prends le train ?



tu prends tout ce que tu veux, comme tu veux, mais surtout pas le train


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juillet 2004)

biloune51 a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez, bye ! moi aussi il faut que je prépare la tambouille



C'est dans les vieux pots qu'on fait la meilleure soupe alors pourquoi tu veux changer la queue de la casserole ?! :mouais:


----------



## Fulvio (21 Juillet 2004)

Ma faute à moi :

Je suis irréprochable et je n'ai jamais rien fait de mal de ma vie. Ca fait beaucoup culpabiliser mes proches. J'ai honte.


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juillet 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ma faute à moi :
> 
> Je suis irréprochable et je n'ai jamais rien fait de mal de ma vie. Ca fait beaucoup culpabiliser mes proches. J'ai honte.



Un ange passe...  

Vampirella tu peux revenir !


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juillet 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ma faute à moi :
> 
> Je suis irréprochable et je n'ai jamais rien fait de mal de ma vie. Ca fait beaucoup culpabiliser mes proches. J'ai honte.



Tu vois que tu fais du mal aux autres, salaud! pervers!  :love:


----------



## Fulvio (21 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Un ange passe...
> 
> Vampirella tu peux revenir !



Super ! j'adore qu'on me s... Non, j'l'ai pas dis


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juillet 2004)

Roooh! que vous êtes terribles quand vous commencez les gars :love: :rateau: narf! :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Roooh! que vous êtes terribles quand vous commencez les gars :love: :rateau: narf! :rateau:



Et tu n'as encore rien vu !


----------



## Grug (21 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu prends tout ce que tu veux, comme tu veux, mais surtout pas le train


 ou alors peut etre...



> posté par : *lupus yonderboy* Super ! j'adore qu'on me s... Non, j'l'ai pas dis



enfin tu fais ce que tu veux (mais c'est bien la peine d'avoir un menbre d'élite  )


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juillet 2004)

roooh!


----------



## molgow (21 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> roooh!



Tu peux bien dire "rohh" avec ton avatar cochon!  :casse:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2004)

biloune51 a dit:
			
		

> Il est pas là mais c'est pour samedi. Comme ça tu sais tout !


 

 elle n'est plus là la grenouille perverse ? j'ai de l'eau bénite pour l'exorciser (le mal / mâle est en elle).


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2004)

Tu crois que c'est vraiment de l'eau bénite qui convient ?!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois que c'est vraiment de l'eau bénite qui convient ?!


MDR merci merci pour ce fou rire


----------



## guytantakul (22 Juillet 2004)

Ben les grenouilles, les bénitiers, tout ça...


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ben les grenouilles, les bénitiers, tout ça...



L'apsersoir, le goupillon tout ça...


----------



## Fulvio (22 Juillet 2004)

JeanBaptisteEmmanuel a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ce que j'en fais du goupillon.


 Non. Dis-moi ce que t'en fais, du goupillon ?


----------



## Fulvio (22 Juillet 2004)

JeanBaptisteEmmanuel a dit:
			
		

> Avec un peu de lubrifiant dans son réservoir, un pousse supos.
> parfois ça monte pas bien.


 Aaaah, d'accord ! Moi, je ne mets jamais de corps étranger dans mon cul. Ca monte jamais.


----------



## Fulvio (22 Juillet 2004)

Par contre, une fois, j'ai goûté une tarte à la praline pas assez crémeuse et trop cuite. J'avais jamais rien mis d'aussi dur dans ma bouche.


----------



## Fulvio (22 Juillet 2004)

Et toi, JBE (tu permets que je t'appelle JBE ?) quelle(s) faute(s) as-tu à confesser ?

(pour revenir dans le sujet du thread)


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2004)

Salut SonnyBoy


----------



## Fulvio (22 Juillet 2004)

JeanBaptisteEmmanuel a dit:
			
		

> Merci, merci.
> 
> Mais je ne suis que son Ami d'enfance délocalisé.
> 
> Sa poupée Chucky en somme.


  J'me disais, aussi, que t'es quand même plus sympa que lui 

 (au passage, tu commets, une erreur, Grenoble, c'est en Isère, pas en Somme)


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2004)

JeanBaptisteEmmanuel a dit:
			
		

> Même bourré je vois tout en rose.



Justement on disait ce matin qu'un rien de vodka déshabille


----------

